# Tango Kidded... Quads! better pics added



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Sno Valley Tango kidded this evening with quads...3 bucks and a doe. They are (of course) all cute... 2 dark spotty boys and 2 white spotty boy/girl. I will post better pics tomorrow. The sire is CornerStone Farm M Muppim. 
What a wild ride that was!!!! The first big boy had to be flipped over since his head was under mom's pelvis, but then things went pretty quickly. 
Mom took a break after #3, but after some warm water... she worked on #4. I think it was all the adrenaline in me, but now I feel absolutely lousy, but also cant sleep!


----------



## jessieb (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Tango Kidded... Quads!*

So cute!!! and QUADS....awesome!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Tango Kidded... Quads!*

Congrats!! :stars: That's wonderful!! They all look adorable.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Tango Kidded... Quads!*

Yay quads! Fun but a handful.  Glad you got a girl in there!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Tango Kidded... Quads!*

:leap: congrats!!! How exciting!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Tango Kidded... Quads!*

WOW CONGRATS!!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Tango Kidded... Quads!*

Congratulations! How exciting! I felt exhausted after Buttercream's delivery, and she only had ONE, so I can't even imagine how you must feel. I hope you can get some rest and enjoy those little cuties!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Tango Kidded... Quads!*

That's so cool! Just thinking about this for some reason, but I thought it would be funny to name one Mango. LOL. Mango and Tango. Congrats on the FOUR new kids!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Tango Kidded... Quads!*

Holy cow, quads!! Congrats, they are adorable. Hope you can get some rest now.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Tango Kidded... Quads!*

Quads! Wowza! 
:leap: 
Congrats! Congrats! Congrats! Congrats!
Cant wait to see pics of each (after you've rested of course :wink: )


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Tango Kidded... Quads!*

Oh wow! Amazed at these little goats.. how do they do that?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Tango Kidded... Quads!*

Well, here they are... The boys will be Alpha, Bravo and Charlie. The girl, not sure yet... All suggestions are welcome! The girl is the white-est one, and she has some great "eye-liner"..
BTW, I feel much better this morning... Thanks!
(Mango is a pretty cute idea)


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

4 cuties, congrats :stars: Idea for girl name sticking with theme, Delta Dawn?


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Ooo! Good idea 4love! I love Delta or Delta Dawn! I was trying to think of something too -- A, B, C, then what popped into my head was Dandelion :laugh: 

They're SOOOO Cute!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Way to complete the mission Tango! Cheers!

I second the little lady be named Delta or Delta Dawn. Cuuuuute!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

congrats on the lovely babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

I love the names!!
And they all have great markings!! What fun to have QUADS!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I like Delta too... or maybe Fox Trot????


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Milk & Honey! Yours are 4X cutern mine. :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww.  Are you going to keep the doeling?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

It looks like the silvery colored spots on the second buckling might be moonspots. Hard to tell since the photos are tiny.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I wish I could keep so many of these babies.. I just dont have the room! ... All for Sale!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I really want that baby girl to be named Mango. That would be so adorable!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

milk and honey, I sent you a PM earlier, did you get it? Congrats on the babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable ...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...to bad ya can't keep any! They sure are cute!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow 4 healthy quads and a healthy momma! Awesome!!! They are adorable as well!

:stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats X 4    :thumb:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Whew! Good job. They are all so adorable. 

:stars: Congrats!


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations! What a busy mama she'll be!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. so awesome.


----------

